
Jezen/is-thirteen: Check if a number is equal to 13 - dsego
https://github.com/jezen/is-thirteen
======
pmiller2
How did I know this was going to be a useless/joke JS package? IMO, if you’re
going to make a joke package, at least make it interesting like
onelinerizer[0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/csvoss/onelinerizer](https://github.com/csvoss/onelinerizer)

~~~
notus
Well the title might have given it away.... the api of the package is pretty
nice actually, some thought was put into it.

------
bitforger
This is a dependency for isnt-thirteen.

[https://github.com/Innectic/isnt-thirteen](https://github.com/Innectic/isnt-
thirteen)

Incredible.

------
metalliqaz
I'm not a web dev so I feel like I'm not in on the joke.

~~~
yellowarchangel
It's satire playing on the fact that the entire Node.js ecosystem is built
around 1-liner packages that in any other language this would just be code
snippets you'd find on stack overflow.

Look at: is-windows (seems archived now for some reason) or
[https://github.com/jonschlinkert/isobject](https://github.com/jonschlinkert/isobject)
\- 2.6million dependencies

These packages started out as a good idea to make a standard library for
javascript, but after event-stream, left-pad, and other controversies, it's
becoming apparent how much of an anti-pattern small 1-liner packages have
become.

------
ydnaclementine
ok, now this is epic

